# 6346 port



## DArinello (Sep 13, 2005)

I am running Windows XP Pro.

Recently, my boss had me install "Cam View" on his computer (XP Home). It's a program to watch security camreas. It installed with no problem. After playing around for a little bit I got to like the program.

At home I tried installing it myself and it won't connect (port 6346). I went into my router setting (D-Link DI-514) and turned off everything for my computer (192.168.0.102) Still it will not connect. I've tried everything. I never run any firewalls. My computer has been a little junked up and I had some old programs on it, so I reformatted, made sure, everything was open for my IP, turned off the Microsoft firewall, and installed bearshare. Still no connection... The program site suggests, pinging the thier address I did that successfully.

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Did you try to open that port on your router?


----------



## alcopup (Nov 10, 2006)

Bearshare uses port 6346


----------

